# Termites...



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

In the midst of my laundry room and bathroom renovation. Found termite damage along with mold in the window area of the bathroom. Looks like the studs are all gone. Insurance calling tomorrow. On my 3rd beer tonight...argh!!!

How does it normally work for insurance? I have the top rated insurance in the US for years now...(USAA). What will the cover? Will I need to haggle?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Out of goodwill, insurance may cover it. But termite damage prevention is the homeowners responsibility and they will probally demand you supply proof every few years of termite inspections and treatment.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, we've been in the house 2 years this month. We found ants last April so we had treatment done at that time. They found Termites in a tree outside of the corner of the house and the start of them coming into our house. The spot treated in our crawl space is ajacent to where we have the problem. I'll see what happens.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

They just bypassed the treatment area as you found out. I think you should have a perimeter treatment done. The tree is obviously their nesting area. You can purchase termite poison stakes at some home centers that you can place in the ground around and close to the tree. There are also online pest control companys that will sell supplies to diy"s if you want to do the perimeter job yourself. If you do it yourself, then you can be assured you are placing the proper amount of chemical in the ground as long as you follow the directions. When you hire Ace termite company, you do not really know if they are placing the proper amount and strength to do it right.

The authorized chemicals used today are usually good for 3 years. I live in a row dwelling and I just treated the front of the house both inside and outside two years ago because in the 37 years that I lived here, thats the only area where the termites were coming in. Chlordane which now is not allowed was very good at preventing termites from getting inside your property. If I recall correctly, a house treated with this chemical was good for many years.

The poison stakes are just a secondary defense against termites. The main one is to pour liquid chemical into the ground about every two feet around the perimeter of your home.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Had the perimeter treatment done last May. Learning that this will probably not be covered by Insurance nor Terminex. Looks like I will get a crash course in Framing load berring studs.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had USAA insurance of several types for 40 years, and they are an excellent company when it comes to paying claims.
However, I doubt that they will cover this termite damage. That's why I have an annual licensed Pest Control Operator inspection contract. THEY are liable for termite damage, if their treatment and inspections allow any.
Mike


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Then its possible the damage was done prior to the perimeter treatment.
Terminex can only spot check the exposed interior. I do not think they or anyone else will guarantee what they cannot see. The only tell tale signs of termites are the mud trails they leave under your exposed floors and along joists and base plates. Read your guarantee or warranty to see exactly what it says.
In future treatments, follow the inspector and if he spots these mud trails, have him make a note of it and give you a copy. When you decide to have the treatment done, tell the technician you want him to clean up all the mud trails and make note of their location on his job report and get a copy of that too. Then from now on, you will have proof that any future mud trails will not be mistaken for old trails prior to the treatment and they won't be able to claim otherwise and you can get a free treatment. 
Also if you do get new mud trails too soon after treatment, then I suspect the company did not dilute the chemical properly or did not apply enough or spaced each spot too far apart. Then it may be time to look for another dealer. I believe each spot should be between 1-1/2 to 2 feet apart. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

And I can tell you from more than 21 years in real estate that a franchised so-called "brand name" in the termite treatment business means absolutely nothing.
CHECK LOCAL REFERENCES.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

